# My OTTB rears when being mounted



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Possibly more ground work.

You just got her a couple months ago, she has no idea who you are and what to do. Try gaining some trust and respect. Be patient and understanding. 

Did she just come straight from the track when you got her?
(Whoop, just saw that she was off the track in 2008)

Did her previous owners do anything to her after she was off the track?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Rearing issues to me are not something to get internet advice on, the only safe advice I can give you is 

GET A TRAINER INVOLVED NOW

Yes I am shouting, and I make no apologies about it. Rearing is the most dangerous issue to deal with, and you need someone with the experience and knowledge to deal with this, and you need it NOW.

No one here can see what is happening, diagnose what is happening, or give you the skill and split second timing to deal with this, so PLEASE get some hands on help before somebody gets hurt.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been riding since I was five yrs old and have trained numerous horses. I have never had this issue before. SHE DOES NOT REAR WHEN I MOUNT HER!!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

The horse I've really known to rear at mounting had a kidney infection. You might want to get the vet out to do a urine sample. She might also be pregnant. I've heard of other horses doing that.

Could also be your bit. One of the boarders at the barn. His horse rears because of the bit he uses(he just doesn't realize it). 

The possibilities can be endless. Best bet is to get checked out by a vet and then to get involved with a trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Possibly more ground work.
> 
> You just got her a couple months ago, she has no idea who you are and what to do. Try gaining some trust and respect. Be patient and understanding.
> 
> ...


The previous owners did some work with her except the one who I bought her from had not worked her in a few months due to falling off when she reared. She does not rear on me. 

I spoke with the woman who rode her before the woman I bought her from and she said that Mickey had not had this issue before.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

MickeysMama said:


> The previous owners did some work with her except the one who I bought her from had not worked her in a few months due to falling off when she reared. She does not rear on me.
> 
> I spoke with the woman who rode her before the woman I bought her from and she said that Mickey had not had this issue before.


So this horse has a history of rearing..........?


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

MissColors said:


> The horse I've really known to rear at mounting had a kidney infection. You might want to get the vet out to do a urine sample. She might also be pregnant. I've heard of other horses doing that.
> 
> Could also be your bit. One of the boarders at the barn. His horse rears because of the bit he uses(he just doesn't realize it).
> 
> ...


Mickey is healthy and sound. Not pregnant either lol. The bit was changed to a less harsher one than the twisted snaffle I got with her, she now has a regular snaffle and seems to like it.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

themacpack said:


> So this horse has a history of rearing..........?


She did it ONCE with the woman I bought her from and had NO HISTORY of it before than. She did it to me once I pushed her forward and she has not done it since. The issue seems to be if anyone else gets on her. My sister is just as experienced as I am but Mickey rears on her every time. I have to hold her whenever anyone else gets on her and today she snapped the bridle. It does not seem like she is scared or doing it to be mean.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Are people mounting from the ground? Or maybe they are landing to heavy in the saddle when they mount? OTTBs are VERY sensitive horses. You have to lightly sit into the saddle. If you just jump up and land on their backs they will rear. 

Also is she in season? Her ovaries might be sensitive. 

The only way you will truly know is to have a trainer. But rearing 9 times out of 10 is a sign of pain. I suspect their is kidney or ovary pain. You say she is healthy. Has a vet done a complete work up on her? Because there are things a vet will see that you would never see.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> Are people mounting from the ground? Or maybe they are landing to heavy in the saddle when they mount? OTTBs are VERY sensitive horses. You have to lightly sit into the saddle. If you just jump up and land on their backs they will rear.
> 
> Also is she in season? Her ovaries might be sensitive.
> 
> The only way you will truly know is to have a trainer. But rearing 9 times out of 10 is a sign of pain. I suspect their is kidney or ovary pain. You say she is healthy. Has a vet done a complete work up on her? Because there are things a vet will see that you would never see.


She had full work up right before I bought her. She was healthy and sound at that point. She is not in heat at the moment either. We use a mounting block to mount her, we are working on getting her used to it. She does not seems to like standing near it. I am beginning to think it may be fear of the mounting block but would not explain why she DOES NOT REAR UP ON ME.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

Also I do have a trainer who helps me for those of you who keep saying trainer. I myself also train horses but I did not do her training and am starting all over with a horse who has had about 10 owners in her 9 years on Earth. None of the horses I have trained have had issues with being ridden or being mounted.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MickeysMama said:


> She had full work up right before I bought her. She was healthy and sound at that point. She is not in heat at the moment either. We use a mounting block to mount her, we are working on getting her used to it. She does not seems to like standing near it. I am beginning to think it may be fear of the mounting block but would not explain why she DOES NOT REAR UP ON ME.


I don't care if she doesn't rear on you. Rearing = pain. I would be calling the vet. Horses almost never rear just for the heck of it unless there is a serious gap in the training. 

You need a vet and a trainer. At the very least a chiro or massage therapist.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

She was checked by a vet about 2 months ago!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MickeysMama said:


> She was checked by a vet about 2 months ago!


That doesn't mean something hasn't happened between two months ago and now.

That is like saying "I can't have a broken arm, I was just at the doctor yesterday". 

Again I repeat rearing = pain.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Things like this need to be approached from a "process of elimination" point -- and I always start with the most serious and work down from there. IMO, pain/health issues are the most serious - and, thus, the first I eliminate. No amount of training work will fix a problem that is caused by pain. Once you have had her vetted and established that it is NOT a health concern (you may be mounting/riding/using her in a way differently than the others so that your actions are not associated with pain - that doesn't mean that the fact she does not rear with you means there is no pain), you can start working on other possible causes, ie training.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> I don't care if she doesn't rear on you. Rearing = pain. I would be calling the vet. Horses almost never rear just for the heck of it unless there is a serious gap in the training.
> 
> You need a vet and a trainer. At the very least a chiro or massage therapist.


She has been checked for pain and back issues. I appreciate the advice but please do not talk to me like I am stupid and have no clue what I am talking about. I know it is not a back issue nor soreness nor a bit or saddle issue! I do not know why she began doing it with previous owner but I have checked every obvious possibility! The vet said she is healthy and sound, the trainer who is helping me is also at a loss at this point because after 20+ yrs of training he does not know why she rears on anyone but me!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Let me ask you, OP, do you think you know what is causing the rearing? You seem fairly adamant about what is not causing it, so what do you think is the cause?


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

I had her checked for back pain two weeks ago. She was fully worked up about 2 months ago but has been checked since!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well if you insist there is no pain issue and only rears when someone else mounts her besides you, guess you are the one stuck riding her. I would not be putting anyone on this horse unless I wanted them possibly gone from this earth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Seems like the OP has all the answers when it comes to checking stuff, and she is very experienced, so I'm really not sure what anyone here can add:?:


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

themacpack said:


> Let me ask you, OP, do you think you know what is causing the rearing? You seem fairly adamant about what is not causing it, so what do you think is the cause?


I ruled out pain and saddle fit with the help of a vet and trainer. I began to think it may be fear of the mounting block but I think she would do it everytime not just other people.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Is the rearing only at mounting or has/does she do so while under saddle after mounting?


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Well if you insist there is no pain issue and only rears when someone else mounts her besides you, guess you are the one stuck riding her. I would not be putting anyone on this horse unless I wanted them possibly gone from this earth.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just need to know if other than the obvious if anyone has anything else I can check into. The only other person who rides her is my sister and she is an experienced rider. I have been racking my brain trying to think of something outside the box so to speak that could be the issue.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MickeysMama said:


> I had her checked for back pain two weeks ago. She was fully worked up about 2 months ago but has been checked since!


Well then why don't you tell us why she is rearing?

I am still saying its pain. It could be anything from a sore mouth to kidney infections. Pain can be in more places then just the back. 

However I agree with others. You are so positive its not pain related(which I would bet you anything it is) then you obviously know what is causing it and you are in denial. 

If by chance its not pain related. I suspect its you. You are standing beside her when she does it? You mentioned she broke a bridle today which makes me think you are holding her. If thats the case are you sure its not your body language? Or maybe you are holding her in a way that scares her?


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

themacpack said:


> Is the rearing only at mounting or has/does she do so while under saddle after mounting?


Only while being mounted.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

So she was checked two months ago or two weeks ago? Were both "checks" done by a professional (only asking as you asserted in your OP that you had checked her for pain and saddle fit but have also said that she was checked by a vet)?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

When exactly does she rear? As they mount, as in while they are trying to get on? As soon as they sit down? When they ask her to move?

What happens after she rears? Do the others get off or are thrown off? Do they get back on? Is she put back to pasture? Or is she disciplined right the on the spot?

It sounds like it has become a habit she has learned to get out of work. She is testing the other riders. She tested you and you corrected her, so she doesn't do it for you. Only having her for a few months, it is typical that the horse tests you and others out. She is seeing what she can get away with and if she can get out of work with it, like she probably did with the previous owner. 

It is difficult when the horse acts up for others or just on certain circumstances. Either you have to recreate the situation or just try to correct it when it does happen with others. 

I just thought of something. How are the reins held when getting on? Is she antsy to get going? Are you or the others holding the reins tight so she doesn't walk off? Do you turn her head towards you when you get on? Do you have her stand for a little bit after she is mounted? What I do with any horse I mount is turn their head towards me as I mount. Once mounted, I have them stand and flex them to each side several times. Having their head turned does several things. It's harder for them to rear. If they do act up, their butt would likely go away from me. It gets them to pay attention to what you are doing. Standing afterward and flexing gets them to not want to always take off and helps get them focused and listening to you. Kind of like a preride check list for safety. It can show if they are willing to listen or are full of themselves. 

I have to agree about getting a trainer. Hands-on help is the best. Without seeing what is actually going on, we can only give hypothetical advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

She was checked two months ago right before I bought her and I had her checked 2 weeks ago to rule out pain...both checks were done by a vet.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

She does it when the are mounting..usually once they are sitting. The reins are loose and there is no contact on her mouth. The previous owner fell off and did not get back on. My sister has stayed on each time and pushed her forward. She stands still and does not seem antsy at all when she is being prepared to be ridden. She does seem wary of the mounting block but I think she would rear on me if that were the issue. Like I said I have checked all the obvious possibilities so I am looking for the not so obvious.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

I apologize I should have been more specific in my OP. I checked for pain and saddle fit but I also had her checked by a vet even though she was checked right before I bought her, just to rule it out or confirm it.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

How often and for how long do you or anyone else ride her? If she has had much time off and you start riding her without conditioning and getting her in shape, she will be sore. Not just in her back. Just like us, they have to be brought back slowly into exercise or the muscles(all of them) will get sore. Just like if someone that seldom or has never rode, they get sore muscles in places they never knew were there. Have you tried giving her some time off? Did she rear the very first time you went to get on her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Can you find a nice tall mounting block and take things slowly? I've never had a horse rear, but I know PLENTY of schoolies who won't stand still or swing out at the mounting block. 

I usually line the horse up, stand in front and ask it to "stand". I move to the left side and give them lots of scratching and good girls. I left them be comfortable and process what's happening. Then I sit on the mounting block so I'm about wither height. Again rubs and scratches. If it was challenging to get there I usually quit there. If not I move up by the saddle and just rest or put pressure on. More goods and scratches. Then I sit down and get off. More goods scratches. 

I guess you can break the steps down how you wish but it creates a nice relaxing attitude while mounting. As an OTTB I would imagine mounting is probably a pretty significant memory which probably draws up plenty of excitement and anxiety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I will qualify this by saying I do not consider myself a trainer in anyway, but I do like to observe. You said you were looking for out of the box answers. What if it is a respect issue. You have been lunging her and she doesn't do it with you. Have your sister do some ground work with her and see what happens. It may be that she is a one person horse or will only work for those she respects.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

She is worked daily and she has one full day off and then one day of just lungeing


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Can you find a nice tall mounting block and take things slowly? I've never had a horse rear, but I know PLENTY of schoolies who won't stand still or swing out at the mounting block.
> 
> I usually line the horse up, stand in front and ask it to "stand". I move to the left side and give them lots of scratching and good girls. I left them be comfortable and process what's happening. Then I sit on the mounting block so I'm about wither height. Again rubs and scratches. If it was challenging to get there I usually quit there. If not I move up by the saddle and just rest or put pressure on. More goods and scratches. Then I sit down and get off. More goods scratches.
> 
> ...


I do that every time I get on her and I make anyone else who gets on her do the same


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

Oreos Girl said:


> I will qualify this by saying I do not consider myself a trainer in anyway, but I do like to observe. You said you were looking for out of the box answers. What if it is a respect issue. You have been lunging her and she doesn't do it with you. Have your sister do some ground work with her and see what happens. It may be that she is a one person horse or will only work for those she respects.


I have thought of that and my sister and husband have lunged her but she acts up when they do. I was starting to think it may be only me that will be able to ride her or work her. I do not want her to be a one person horse but if that is how she is happiest then that is what she will be.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

MickeysMama said:


> I have thought of that and my sister and husband have lunged her but she acts up when they do. I was starting to think it may be only me that will be able to ride her or work her. I do not want her to be a one person horse but if that is how she is happiest then that is what she will be.


If she acts up when they lunge her, she does NOT respect them. If a horse doesn't respect, likely there is no trust there either. You might have found your problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

MickeysMama said:


> She is worked daily and she has one full day off and then one day of just lungeing


Did you start this routine from the beginning or did you bring her slowly back into work? She could still have sore muscles. 

Also, you didn't answer if she reared the first time you got on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I may have to have each of them spend more time with her without working her and try again once she knows them better....groundwork for the humans so to speak. I did not think of that and it does seem to fit with whats happening.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

usandpets said:


> Did you start this routine from the beginning or did you bring her slowly back into work? She could still have sore muscles.
> 
> Also, you didn't answer if she reared the first time you got on her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have slowly worked her up to where her training is now. I apologize I thought that I had mentioned she did it to me once but I could be mistaken  She did it to me the first time I rode her after moving her to new barn, has not done it to me since


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MickeysMama said:


> I have slowly worked her up to where her training is now. I apologize I thought that I had mentioned she did it to me once but I could be mistaken  She did it to me the first time I rode her after moving her to new barn, has not done it to me since


My young boy has reared on two people but never on myself. I had a trainer doing some work on him for me, working on a few things that I could not teach him myself being a novice. Part way through the ride Max decided he had had enough. So he started rearing. He reared about 4 times then gave up when the trainer kept pushing him forward and very grudgingly did what was asked of him.

I spoke to the trainer about this after as my reaction was worry that he would start doing this to me. However the trainer felt it was because he had no bond at all with Max. He was just some random guy who got on him and started asking him to work and Max decided that he wasnt happy about it. 

He has also reared on another girl when she asked him to go through some water. Max hates water on his feet (i'm working on this) he had no bond with her and decided to try and throw his weight around abit to avoid the water so he reared on her. 

However with myself he has never reared up. I can get him to walk through water. Yes i have to persude him that it is fine, and no he is not allowed to try and jump it. But he will do it. With him I think it is a bond/leader position and he trusts me enough that he puts up with and handles what I ask of him.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

Liligirl said:


> My young boy has reared on two people but never on myself. I had a trainer doing some work on him for me, working on a few things that I could not teach him myself being a novice. Part way through the ride Max decided he had had enough. So he started rearing. He reared about 4 times then gave up when the trainer kept pushing him forward and very grudgingly did what was asked of him.
> 
> I spoke to the trainer about this after as my reaction was worry that he would start doing this to me. However the trainer felt it was because he had no bond at all with Max. He was just some random guy who got on him and started asking him to work and Max decided that he wasnt happy about it.
> 
> ...


After one person mentioned it I began thinking about it more and have come to realize that my sister has not lunged my horse before, my husband has but I was in the middle with him as extra support because he did not know how. I think that I may have found the issue so we are going to work on some ground work for the humans so to speak. They are going to learn to lunge with a different horse and then begin lungeing mine..I am hoping that this is the issue because everything else has been ruled out. I checked the obvious but pain, saddle fit etc weren't the issue so now I am going to try this and hope that we found the cause.


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

MickeysMama said:


> After one person mentioned it I began thinking about it more and have come to realize that my sister has not lunged my horse before, my husband has but I was in the middle with him as extra support because he did not know how. I think that I may have found the issue so we are going to work on some ground work for the humans so to speak. They are going to learn to lunge with a different horse and then begin lungeing mine..I am hoping that this is the issue because everything else has been ruled out. I checked the obvious but pain, saddle fit etc weren't the issue so now I am going to try this and hope that we found the cause.


I don't know how much of this post you have read but she only does it during mounting...once she is moving forward she does not rear. She does act up if she doesn't want to work but she is slowly coming out of that.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

:shock:^^^^


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Liligirl said:


> My young boy has reared on two people but never on myself. I had a trainer doing some work on him for me, working on a few things that I could not teach him myself being a novice. Part way through the ride Max decided he had had enough. So he started rearing. He reared about 4 times then gave up when the trainer kept pushing him forward and very grudgingly did what was asked of him.
> 
> I spoke to the trainer about this after as my reaction was worry that he would start doing this to me. However the trainer felt it was because he had no bond at all with Max. He was just some random guy who got on him and started asking him to work and Max decided that he wasnt happy about it.
> 
> ...


If you have to "persuade" him to do it that does not speak of a much better than the behavior you are describing with him under other riders. As to the bond/leader, if that were the case you wouldn't be having to "persuade" him to do what you are asking....nor does the fact htat he "puts up with" rather than willingly doing.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe you could have someone film your mounting and moving forward and then your sister mounting and the horse rearing. Could be someone will notice something, other than just the mounting block. And by the way, does she mind you using the mounting block?

Lizzie


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Maybe you could have someone film your mounting and moving forward and then your sister mounting and the horse rearing. Could be someone will notice something, other than just the mounting block. And by the way, does she mind you using the mounting block?
> 
> Lizzie


That is a good idea I will look into having an extra person come to film. Thanks.

As to the mounting block..she will not walk close to it (will move her hind end away from it) but if moved next to her she stands fine.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

themacpack said:


> If you have to "persuade" him to do it that does not speak of a much better than the behavior you are describing with him under other riders. As to the bond/leader, if that were the case you wouldn't be having to "persuade" him to do what you are asking....nor does the fact htat he "puts up with" rather than willingly doing.


A few points on your reply

First point: You seem to have mistaken me for the original poster. Which I am not. 

Second point: I was not aware that young green horses newly backed came with all the knowledge and experience to handle anything you put in front of them. My mistake I will have a chat with him and tell him that he needs to grow up and realise he is a big horse and not allowed to worry about anything.

Third point: I state im a novice so yea I do think he "puts up with" alot from me. I do not have the best balance, i'm not yet the sharpest with teaching him queues for things. But the fact that he works through it with me (yes with me) rather than dumping me on my butt (which would not be a hard task) I think shows that he does infact do things willingly for me! 

Forth point (more for the heck of it): I have a very well behaved boy, who can hack out by himself happily, who will calmly take any position when out with other horses. His first trip to the forest he took the lead and didnt look back, however is also happy to bring up the rear. He is polite, moves out of your space when asks, heck when carrying a feed bucket I just have to look at him with my "mare glare" (which i practice in the mirror) and he will immediately back off me, put his head down and wait for me to walk away from it. I think all this combined with the fact that I am a novice, i have only a years exprience working with horses I am doing pretty well with him.

Ok rant over now.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Liligirl---I was really hoping you or someone else would defend you on that one!!!! ^^^ Very inappropriate and arrogant and misinformed.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

hberrie said:


> Liligirl---I was really hoping you or someone else would defend you on that one!!!! ^^^ Very inappropriate and arrogant and misinformed.


lol normally I don't bite but I also felt that the reply was quite arrogant and in fact unhelpful as no advice was offered on the perceived "lack of leadership". I love when people give me good advice. Being a novice so much of what I do relies on the experience and advice of others


----------



## MickeysMama (Jan 18, 2013)

Liligirl said:


> A few points on your reply
> 
> First point: You seem to have mistaken me for the original poster. Which I am not.
> 
> ...


All horses need persuasion now and then! I have been around horses and riding since I was 5 yrs old and I am now 32...NO ONE EVER KNOWS EVERYTHING!! I still learn something new everyday, especially now that I am retraining a retired racehorse which is def something new to me. I trained my first horse when I was 13 yrs old and he turned out pretty well and he was ridden by an 8 yr old girl. Like I said previously I had checked everything obvious that could be causing my horses rearing but the same person commented and made it sound like I was a retard. I am not ashamed to ask questions no matter if I think I know the answer or not because there is ALWAYS a different opinion or another way of looking at it. My OTTB avoids water and I PERSUADED her to walk through it by walking ankle deep in a puddle myself to show her it was ok...did that about 5 or 6 times and now she walks right through. So don't sweat it chica


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

TB's are exercised and hand galloped and work out to build up their stamina and strength. It may be that you are keeping her too hyped up by lunging her. 

I'd switch to just mounting, and make sure too that she isn't being toed as rider goes up.

Could also be feed is hotter than she needs, or hay is.

She also may have dental issues, reins being held too tightly when someone is going up, dragging toes across back.

Video would help, both us and you.

And while you may have trained and been riding for years, rearing is a serious matter, even if she does not do it with you at present.

I knew a woman that had been riding many many years, Saddleseat on Saddlebreds, she was in the warm up area and as she tried to mount, horse came up, she stepped down and back. Horse was settled, she attempted to mount, horse went up, she stepped down and back.

Did it a couple times more, as was supposed to be heading into arena...went to mount, horse went up and as she stepped down and back? Her foot slipped out from under her, and the horse slipped, as it got to its feet, it put a hoof on her head and crushed it, killing her right there in the warm up arena.

Eventually your luck will run out, even if horse is not doing this to you presently. 

A thorough vet exam with equine only vet would be where I would start.

And secondly, I would quit letting others ride her too. If it is important to you that others have a horse to ride, find one that isn't so sensitive. If this horse suits you, I would keep her for myself. Something others are doing is not agreeable to this mare. I can count on the fingers of one hand and have a couple left over, the number of people that I let ride my personal horses.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am very confused by this whole conversation. She doesn't have a history of rearing, but reared with the former owner, dumping her, and was never ridden again. 

She doesn't rear with the OP but has done it once. 

The horse has a rearing problem that needs the assistance of a good trainer.


----------

